# URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere to GO



## CindyM

This is a crosspost only:

From: Lesley
Date: Sep 17, 2008 2:57 PM


"I have been informed of a GSD in Tulsa, OK that isbeing abused. I cannot work on getting the dog out of the situation (kicked in the face, kicked in the ribs, never let out, child encouraged to beat the poor soul, gaunt, no muscle, etc.) because I have nowhere for the dog to go. Apparently this dog looks like a pb, but since I have not seen him/her, I cannot say. If you can help, please respond. The pound is not an option, they participate in pound seizure."

Response when I asked if I should post on forum:

"Yes, please do! This poor dog, the kid is being instructed to beat him/her. The dogs name is Gryphon, who is a female. Have them call me ... 219.608.8414 and have them leave a message or send a text (quickest way) if I don't answer. Receptions been spotty. TYVM!"


----------



## Jazzyo

Good grief can't somebody take this dog and bring it to a GSD rescue?? Use your creativity and find a way to take the dog and surely there is somewhere the dog can go temporarily. Where is this location? What state? More info. would help.

Joanna


----------



## Jazzyo

Sorry I just realized you said Tulsa Ok. If it were closer, I could help but there must be somewhere, if not a pen for this dog to be held until further help can be found. I hope you can do something asap for this poor dog.

Joanna


----------



## WiscTiger

Let me make a call tonight to a friend of mine. She is near Tulsa and she if she can board and what the fee would be.

Val


----------



## kelso

there is a gsd rescue in tulsa as well
http://gsrtulsa.sunsetatsadies.com/

I would be more than happy to call, but is there any more info?


----------



## Karin

This is heartbreaking! I can't imagine kicking a dog in the face (or anywhere, for that matter). And to encourage their child to do it as well? It's unbelievable and also scary to think of what that child will be like when he's older.


----------



## ShepherdMania

That guy needs to be kicked in the face! It must make him feel like a real man to kick an innocent animal!


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

It would be best to get a local rescue involved in order to find out all of the facts including whether or not the people are willing to sign over the dog.


----------



## Mom2Sam

OMG I couldn't even fathom what would give anyone the urge to harm an animal, yet encourage your child to hurt an animal. This is just ridiculous and it really







me off! Please someone help her and keep us posted.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I do not have many details but here is what I understand.

Lesley (original poster) has an out of state rescue (dalmatian i believe)
A person in Tusla, OK can get the gsd released to them, but does not have anywhere for the dog to go. They know Lesley has a rescue so they have asked her for help, but, of course, she is thouands of miles away and is trying to coordinate by asking for a local rescue to help.

This is, at least, what i understand the current situation to be.

If I hear anymore i will definitely update the board as well.

Thanks WiscTiger!

I also just forwarded her the link to the gsd rescue and asked if there are any updates, so thank you for that too!

I also read a post here last week about the GSD west forums. That website is blocked for me here at work, but maybe if anyone wants to post there, maybe a rescue in that area would be able to help.


----------



## romeosmom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

ugh


----------



## Myamom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Cindy...I have this posted on GSD west


----------



## CindyM

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*



> Originally Posted By: myamomCindy...I have this posted on GSD west


Thanks! I hope someone comes through for her!


----------



## daniella5574

this dog needs out ASAP. Is there anywhere to get this dog boarded? This should be in URGENT- this dog is being severly abused- this is urgent- mods, can this post be moved? 
THANK goodness I am so far away- because I literally could







this person!!!


----------



## moei

Bump! any news?


----------



## ShepherdMania

If this is an Urgent dog, why is it posted under Non-Urgent?


----------



## CindyM

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I just sent her a text message asking for an update. I will let you know when i hear. 

I posted in non-urgent because the urgent board is for dogs in high kill facilities only. Based on what i hear back, maybe the mods will feel this should be moved to urgent.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

i heard back from lesley... someone from the board is working with her to find OK rescues. There is nothing definate, yet, but she said the person working with her has been wonderful and they are hopeful.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

We are trying to get her safe, looking for rescue for her.


----------



## CindyM

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*



> Originally Posted By: MyoungWe are trying to get her safe, looking for rescue for her.


Thank you!!


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Does anyone know anything about this dog?


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I am wondering the same thing. This is DEFINATELY an URGENT situation here!!!


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Still trying to find something out about this situation. If anybody knows anything-please post.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

This dog is being worked on by someone that I know.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Thanks Kathyb for letting us know. No dog should have to live in that situation.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Kathy if there is anything I can do at all, please let me know.


----------



## cpatrzyk

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

[Comment removed by Wisc.Tiger Admin. for breaking board rules.]
I'll keep the dog in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

any news? I am praying for this dog and the people that are trying to help!


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

any news?????


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Any news yet?


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Please someone let us know how this situation is being taken care of--


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

any news???


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I am awaiting GSD Rescue of Oklahoma 's response. We cannot take another dog at the moment but am looking for safe haven for her.Any foster help here?


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Certainly we could offer a temporary spot here in kenneling if that would help. Myoung-please pm me.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Shouldn't this be urgent?


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

We will be forcing the issue in getting the owners to surrender her. When and if that happens I need somewhere to put her, that is why I contacted the Oklahoma GSD REscue. Still waiting.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Thanks MYoung-please let us know how we can help because we are certainly willing to do so.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I am working with a local dog rescue to get this dog safe. Will update when I get more info.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Does anyone have an update on this dog?


----------



## maggs30

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

http://www.campwolfgang.org/ is a rescue in Dallas by a retired lawyer. He has tons of land and over 300 Shepherds that he keeps until he finds them good homes. He has personally driven to Tulsa to rescue dogs. If the Oklahoma ones fall through maybe we could contact him?


----------



## Riley's Mom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Maybe he could be contacted no matter what instead of waiting for something that could take awhile?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I think the problem is the owner has to sign over the dog.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

We have a place for the dog to go, your right it is now getting the owner to sign over the dog.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Wow, I feel bad that I never checked back on this link. 
Did not realize this was still going on!!









Thanks for the link. What is this guy an angel in Texas?? Good to hear about him. 
I hope he can help.


----------



## kelso

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

did anyone get ahold of the Tulsa GSD Rescue?

I will try them if no one has


----------



## maggs30

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*



> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986Wow, I feel bad that I never checked back on this link.
> Did not realize this was still going on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. What is this guy an angel in Texas?? Good to hear about him.
> I hope he can help.


I have never visited his place but I have seen pictures of the dogs there. I really do think he is an angel! He doesn't even care if they find homes, they will just stay with him if they can't for some reason. I've seen pictures of a bunch of the dogs out laying under trees and playing. I wish I had the money to do it! He is now still the owner of a real estate company and his daughter is very involved with the dogs also. I wish we could just send all the shelter shepherds to him! LOL! We could help finance and know they would be safe!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Sounds like a dream. Although I wish they all had homes....but I wish we had a guy like this in every state! 

I will be checking back on Gryphon!! Hang in there boy.


----------



## katieliz

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

somewhere in the back of my mind i remember seeing an e-mail saying that wally of camp wolfgang had to stop taking in dogs. i could be mistaken...


----------



## Jmfhella

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Has anyone checked with the North Texas GSD rescue?

http://ntxgsdrescue.org/

Or the good shepherd rescue in Plano?

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TX274.html


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Is the local humane society been called? Or animal control. Can someone get a video of this? What if we offered to buy the dog from him?


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Can someone who is in the know please give us an update on the current situation?


----------



## karlakaye

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I am German Shepherd Rescue of Tulsa. I just got a link to this forum. NO ONR has contacted our organization. Of course we will take this dog. Please email me at [email protected] to coordinate this rescue.


----------



## elfwofle

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

YEA!!!!! Thank you Karla!!!!!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

The problem is still that the owner will not sign over the dog.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

If he is being beaten can't someone call the authorities and have the dog removed? It shouldn't be up to this person wheither to give up the dog or not if he/she is abusing it!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

You have to prove it and that is the problem.


----------



## ToFree24

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Bumping this up


Can't someone with authority go to inspect this dog?


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

The laws in this country protect the guilty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riley's Mom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

If you offer to buy the dog, my thought is that he'll just get another one. Dog needs to be removed from his care and he needs to suffer some consequences. Giving him money for something he has so little regard for is like giving him a bonus for good work or something.


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

What do you suggest they do?







My main concern is the the dog the heck out of there asap


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Praying for some good news....


----------



## Myamom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Does anyone have any updates?

Someone that wants to help has called the number and left numerous messages but has not gotten any response.


----------



## dchamness

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Hello Everyone!! My name is Dawn. I am a veterinary technician in OKC, Oklahoma and I am willing to take this dog on. I have also posted on GSD rescue west and am only trying to get in touch with whomever is leading this rescue to tell them I will take this dog!! I have tried to call Leslie..to no avail, I've left several messages but I have had no return call. If someone could PLEASE put me in touch with the right people we can save this dog!! Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## Myamom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Hi Dawn!! Welcome!
Thank you so much for your offer...I hope you get a response or we can get further info!


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Is this dog still in that home? Many thanks to Dawn. I can't believe this has been going on this long and we haven't been able to do anything about it.


----------



## dchamness

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

As far as we know the dog is still in the home. I just talked to a local Tulsa rescue that has been trying to help but she hasn't gotten any response from Lesley (I think) either. We've hit a brick wall because we do not know the actual location of Gryphon (who is a female BTW) in order to get authorities involved to remove the dog. If anyone DOES know the location please let us know and we can get the ball rolling!!


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Just got Lesley's answer machine and left message, even then I was getting cut off. Hope message went through.


----------



## sheplover04

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

It does seem to me a humane society should be able to intervene on this dog's behalf. SOMEONE has seen it being abused or there wouldn't have been an original post on here. All you need is a signed statement to give the humane society something with "teeth" in it to use in court against this A**hole who is abusing it.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

What is going on with this dog? Anyone have any information?


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

This is horrible. This has been going on for well over a month, no one is getting return phone calls back, while this dog gets abused by some sicko. Ridiculous.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

i just spoke with Leslie. I had a difficult time understanding her completely as her phone is breaking up, however, she said that when their home phone is up tonight, she will call me back. She said the issue is that the person who made the report no longer wants to cooperate as she is afraid of retaliation. These people who have this dog are "very strange" and she cant move, and they would know its her that turned them in. She said she believes she can at least get the address to the people, but again, she will call me later when I can understand her better. She was told this dog was very thin, had no muscle tone what so ever. 
Leslie also stated that she has spoke to several people about this. She has been having phone problems which has delayed communication.
I am praying that we can get this girl out of this sad situation. I will be MORE than happy to donate funds where ever she can go.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Days continue to pass and this poor dog is still at the mercy of the horrible owners.







I hope this dog can make it out of that situation soon!


----------



## Fluffypants

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I know this is not legal... but if the dog is outside - maybe someone could just take her.... honestly, I know it's wrong... but I would do it...because of the circumstances. 

Or maybe offer to buy the dog... which is not the best either. I don't know - this is so upsetting. 

Tanja


----------



## 4dognight

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

any updates? could someone get a video??


----------



## chruby

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Bump......


----------



## Superpup

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*















Bump... I am so sad for this poor dog. If I lived closer I would offer to help. Please keep us updated.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I never recieved a call back







I will call back again. This is killing me.


----------



## GPDK9

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Just bring her here to my place in Indiana. I'll take her.


----------



## 4dognight

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

any updates ?? poor baby...


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Wow, Danni thanks for not giving up. I cannot believe I have not checked back here. 

I cannot believe this dog is still in this situation. Was the address ever recieved?

Maybe someone can call an investigative news station, they can take camaras over there and get a shot of the dog.

I hope she is out of there soon!!


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Just realized I said the same thing on page 2.

This has been going on since Sept!! That is terrible!!

Leslie please stand up to your neighbors!!


----------



## CindyM

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Yes, thanks Danni for doing all you can. I also sent a txt message earlier today but did not get a response either. If i do hear something, I will post.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I'm with you Danni-sorry we got cut off earlier-phone died. If you find out anything let me know how we can help. Seems as if we have a place for this girl to go.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I seriously had a dream about this dog last night. 

News crews covered this, the community was outraged. 

Can't this come true?? I am sure if more people in OK knew??? 

I am wrong?


----------



## maggs30

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Tulsa isn't THAT far from me. Someone get me the address and I will go kidnap the dog.


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*


----------



## katieliz

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

tri-shepherd, since the general public has access to this board it's better to speak of any plans (even if you're kidding) via pm's. sometimes it can endanger the dog even more. thanks for taking this in the spirit it is being written, my concern is ALWAYS for the safety of the dog.

many blessings.


----------



## Superpup

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Any news on this poor soul?


----------



## maggs30

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*



> Originally Posted By: katieliztri-shepherd, since the general public has access to this board it's better to speak of any plans (even if you're kidding) via pm's. sometimes it can endanger the dog even more. thanks for taking this in the spirit it is being written, my concern is ALWAYS for the safety of the dog.
> 
> many blessings.


Sorry. Yes kidding or not. It is what we all want to do for him. I just wish there was something we could do. It is so frustrating to know it has been going on for sooooo long. The poor soul.


----------



## dchamness

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

My offer still stands...if we can ever get ahold of the poor girl!!


----------



## peewee01

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Hope this poor baby gets help real soon!!!I hate that people can be so cruel.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I have left another message. I hope that I hear from her soon. I told her I dont care how early or late is is, to please call me ANYTIME and that we are all hoping and waiting to hear back some news on how we can get her out.


----------



## eadavis

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Got to get this girl out of this situation-Danni-please let us know as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## Julie'somom

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I can not understand why a city the size of Tulsa would not have a animal control with enough power to get the dog out of theie and take the people to court. If the dog is so underweight and in bad condition, the next question is, does it have adequate shelter and food and water available? All of those are things an animal control would be looking for. They would not need to see a dog mistreated. While a witness would be nice, it would be pretty obvious if the dog was in such bad condition. that it needs outside help. 

julies'omom


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I have to say I am a bit upset that there has been many calls and not many returned. Its a miracle I got through to her at all that day- when I called again I asked for her to at least call me and let me know something, even if it was not good news. Something!!! A plea was sent out for help- it NEEDS to be followed through on!! I am just upset with this whole situation right now.


----------



## Karin

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

It is so sad that this poor girl has been in this awful situation so long. It's going on two months, for Pete's sake! I hope that the poor thing is rescued soon!









I don't understand the mentality of these people. If they hate the dog so much that they're starving and beating her, why wouldn't they give her up? They sound really messed up.


----------



## dchamness

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I really am beginning to think this is all a hoax


----------



## Daisy1986

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Is it possible this is a hoax? I am beginning to wonder too. I was hoping I would check back here and the situation would be resolved. 

We have no pics. Nothing...right? 

Is someone sitting back and laughing at how much we all care and for how long? For one dog we have never met. That would be terrible, but there are some horrible people out there, like the guy we think is possibly beating his dog!!


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I hope I dont find out that its a hoax- I dont see how it can be... she specifically said the lady was afraid to give out the peoples name... I dont know- on one hand- it would be great if it was, so this poor girl isnt really going through any abuse, on the same hand, it would be downright CRUEL to put us through this. I am not going to lie- I am VERY UPSET that there has not been another call. I told her I didnt care how late or early it was, to call back when she could. It doesnt take long to return a call. One thing though was that her phone was breaking up quite a bit when I talked to her, but she said the home phone was to be restored at 7 that night.


----------



## dchamness

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I don't think I'd be too afraid to give out the abusers name ...but considering I myself have placed 4 calls to the girl and have NEVER received any type of return message I can only believe that the situation A. isn't as dire as she made it out to be or B. doesn't exist at all.
Also considering that you Danni actually spoke to her and yet you have never gotten another call and all of a sudden she became unreachable again. Perhaps it was her "other 1/2" that was the problem and she wanted a way to get back at him...who knows there are many scenarios that could have existed.....or not.


----------



## daniella5574

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

Very true. Its so upsetting- to sit here and wonder if this girl is enduring daily pain, and not knowing how to help her.I truly had high hopes when she said she might be able to get at least the address from her and call me at 7. She seemed (Lesley) very nice. Now those hopes are shot down, as its been over a week and no call back.


----------



## skyizzy

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

This has been going on for too long. I think about this dog everyday. I have offered numerous times to help.


----------



## kathyb

*Re: URGENT-TULSA,OK-Being Beaten-Needs somewhere t*

I have nuts that live on my road and people are afraid of them. A few years back one of them took a dog away from a renter and just let him lose in the middle of winter then went away. I had no idea where the dog came from but he ended up sleeping with me for six weeks. I found out who owned him and they wanted him back as they had moved to a family farm. I went to check it out and the dog was out of the car and in the mans arms before I got out of the car. He then ran off to the two teenage boys and then looked at me as if to say I am home. I went back a few times to see him but he would get confused I just wanted to make sure he was ok. I was also afraid to turn in this person as I did not want something to happen to my dog, but would have if that dog was not safe.


----------

